# Milligan Special



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Time for a big one, at least I think so anyway. The Milligan special is such a cool slingshot because it is so simple like the Wham-O but it is a cast aluminum slingshot that just feels great. Pretty similar in size and shape to the Lukens cast aluminum. The total width is 3.75" the inside width is 2.75" and the total height is 7.75", these are the dimensions for the Milligan Special #1, there is also a smaller version called #2, sadly I don't own one yet and don't have the dimensions.

John Milligan was a crack shot and it seems like he did a fair amount of stunt shooting, i'll include some additional magazine stuff that I've found.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Too cool for school, no doubt!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great Slingshot, great post, one of the all time best slingshots IMHO!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks gopher for posting this! That's a nice one. I remember store managers not liking it when I drooled on the boxes.lol! Never could save up for an aluminum one, but I sure looked them over in the store!! That's a classic right there


----------

